# What Did I Do? TWO PUPPIES!!!!



## Argos&Reay48 (Feb 14, 2014)

My husband and I brought home TWO puppies at the same time and kept BOTH (they're a year old now). We most definitely were crazy at the time (and probably still are!) but we love them so much! It's been the best adventure!


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Gah! Two land sharks... good thing you have two arms for them to tear apart hahaha


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Argos&Reay48 said:


> My husband and I brought home TWO puppies at the same time and kept BOTH (they're a year old now). We most definitely were crazy at the time (and probably still are!) but we love them so much! It's been the best adventure!


Yes, but I already have FOUR adult golden retrievers.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Congratulations!!!
Awh double the sparkles


----------



## Sephie (Oct 15, 2014)

Oh wow! Double the excitement!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Just don't fall in love with him!

We babysat a puppy a few months ago for my breeder, but my breeder had Sailor at a show, so we did not have the puppies in the house together. It was a lot of fun, and of course the kids fell in love. He would have stayed if I did not already have three.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Congrats and have fun. Would love to see a pic of the two of them.


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

Congrats on the new puppy can't wait to see photos of them.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Time for a new camera! I bet they are adorable.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Congratulations - we need photos! It is only a month - it will be over before you know it. 
Are you keeping them in separate crates? What fun!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have fun, hope to see lots of pictures of Reagan and Walker


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

cgriffin said:


> Congratulations - we need photos! It is only a month - it will be over before you know it.
> Are you keeping them in separate crates? What fun!


Are you kidding me? They both slept THROUGH THE NIGHT together! Not a peep!


----------



## Three'sacrowd (Sep 23, 2014)

In my opinion, one of the best things about these forums (other than the information one can gleam) is that you can realize that you are not alone...be it, dealing with a puppy issue, health concern and most importantly, your love of the best breed in the World. From this blog, I can see that our family is not the only one as we will welcome our 'twins' in less than 2 weeks. Granted, we do not have 4 Adult Goldens like Eowyn but with just 1 Adult to enjoy our newest additions, I am thinking that it will be a breeze....LOL! Eowyn, congrats and look forward to seeing some pics.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Congrats! It's nice they slept through the night. They will keep each other company. We seriously need some PICTURES here!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Ok Pictures! My internet is awful (it's a hotspot) and I don't want to use up all the internet by posting too many pictures, but here are a few. 

Double puppies = double trouble!
1st. pic is Walker on top, Reagan on the bottom. 
2nd. pic is Reagan left back, Walker right front. "Quick, you keep a lookout one way, I'll keep a look out the other way."
3rd. pic is Reagan left back, Walker right front. "Uh Oh, no mom, we weren't digging a hole."


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Such sweet little, innocent faces (wonder how long that'll last, lol!).


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

Eowyn said:


> Such sweet little, innocent faces (wonder how long that'll last, lol!).



Not very long trust me the only time I would call my 2 pups sweet right now is when they are sleeping.

Congrats on the 2 new members of your family enjoy the calm while you can ...lol


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

The puppies had an audience for their walk this morning. There were 15 swans in the lake and 10 of them swam up to see the puppies. They stayed about 10 feet from shore honking their heads off, the sound of which completely intrigued the puppies.


----------



## cinder (Dec 8, 2013)

Oh, my! Double the trouble, double the fun. They are adorable!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Oh my !!!! Double the cuteness is absolutely priceless and just brings a huge smile to my face - they are so so so very adorable!


----------



## mygoldengirl (Jan 10, 2014)

I know crazy. We got a golden and Irish Setter pup a week apart. The No. 1 question from family and friends; "What were you thinking" All and all, its been a fun ride so far

Your puppies are awesome! Enjoy this time, they grow so fast


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I got my two on the same day at 8 and 9 weeks old. They play and sleep together and do many things together but for example whilst I am now on the computer one is on the sofa near me and the other on the sofa in the tv room.
Getting 2 potty trained was easy as one did a wee and the other did it in the same place! They were clean at 12 weeks and slept together in a large crate when they were little.


----------



## jaina8851 (Apr 19, 2014)

This is my new favorite thread. Those little faces! So cute!!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Walker is out cold, and Reagan is about to be. They are so cute, but they are so much work!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

They are both so cute. But will you really be able to let Walker go when the time comes?


----------



## Sephie (Oct 15, 2014)

Wonderful pictures! gorgeous pups!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

The expression "More fun than a barrel of monkeys" comes to mind. LOL. Very cute fur-butts!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Cutie patooties. I think it is great for the pups- easier transition for yours. Just double the housebreaking for you.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Jessie'sGirl said:


> They are both so cute. But will you really be able to let Walker go when the time comes?


I will. I can love a dog or puppy that is temporary, as long as I am completely assured they are going to a good home where they will be loved when they leave (which I know for sure will happen with Connie).


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Ljilly28 said:


> Cutie patooties. I think it is great for the pups- easier transition for yours. Just double the housebreaking for you.


We have only had one accident so far. They are picking up on it really quickly. I don't think it is any harder potty training with 2 than it was with 1.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

They are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Totally cute. 6 dogs in the house. Wow you are my hero. I wish I had the space.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Those puppy pictures are just so sweet and beautiful. I cannot get puppy fever!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Just adorable!!!


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

They are so cute! Their little faces ?


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

How are you and Reagan going to give him up?!? That sure must be fun, in a sort of crazy/insane/whyowhy way


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Wind Walker


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Super cute - x 2!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Absolutely adorable! I'm living vicariously through your pictures! LOL (Yep, no way I could do 2 puppies at once!)


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

This is one of my favourite threads - I am awaiting my Golden Pup to come home in 7 weeks  and these puppies are adorable together.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Melakat said:


> This is one of my favourite threads - I am awaiting my Golden Pup to come home in 7 weeks  and these puppies are adorable together.


Congratulations on getting the puppy!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Bath time!

1st. picture is Walker (with Reagan the corner)
2nd. picture is Reagan.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Good pups! Mud is a necessary nutrient


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Eowyn said:


> Wind Walker


So pretty. And yet such a deceptive photo.  It was probably the only nano-second of the day the puppy was still with its eyes open, LOL.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Awh sooo cuoote! 
I remember those days  LOL


----------



## laurelcrs (Sep 30, 2014)

Those are the cutest pictures! What adorable puppies!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

lhowemt said:


> Good pups! Mud is a necessary nutrient


I did get them cleaned up right away so that they weren't licking it off of themselves, I didn't think that was a wise thing to let them do.


----------



## coffenut (Jan 3, 2012)

Eowyn said:


> Yes, but I already have FOUR adult golden retrievers.


and the problem is ??????? <G>


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for sharing all the wonderful pictures!
Walker and Reagan are beautiful and so adorable. 

Reagan is going to be lonesome when Walker leaves.........


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

coffenut said:


> and the problem is ??????? <G>


Nothing! I love it! It is just a TON of work! I have gotten nothing done in three days (other than with the dogs).


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Reagan left, Walker right. 

Caption needed!


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

OMG - the picture of Reagan with her little paws in the air, getting ready to pounce, is just too cute!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Just signing in here on the West Coast with my coffee and the first thing I do is to see if there are more puppy pics - thanks for posting it looks like Reagan is saying "C'mon Bro let's dance in the hay"


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Sooooooo adorable!!!! I'm jealous, but also understand the not getting anything done


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I just hear the Iggy pop song "I'm a real wild one".

So freaking adorable! Are you sure she isn't trying to trick you in to having 2 pups forever?


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Caption: I am a fierce beast! And you will bow down before me!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

lhowemt said:


> So freaking adorable! Are you sure she isn't teying to trick you in to having 2 pups forever?


Ha Ha! Well actually... I think that may have been a part of it. But I can't.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Way, way, WAY too cute. Love the photos.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The pups are so precious they are killing me. I have to whisper to myself "step away from the puppy, no more puppies" bc just seeing them makes me want one.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

I post tons of really cute pictures of our amazing walks, now these are more accurate to what they really look like, lol!


----------



## gemmagirl (Nov 27, 2014)

Wait! What breeder are they from?


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Ha ha. You've heard of hush puppies...I think you have a couple mush puppies. Very cute. And at least they're still small and easier to hose off!


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

They are adorable thank you for posting.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Eowyn said:


> I post tons of really cute pictures of our amazing walks, now these are more accurate to what they really look like, lol!


Your Reagan and Walker are so awesome. I can't imagine having two golden puppies running around. Did you get a volume discount? Tell us about how you able to get your hands on two goldens from the same breeder. Obviously the breeder did not have a home for one of them when you went to pick up Reagan. This is new to a lot of us so tell us what you feel comfortable in telling us. :wavey:


----------



## Aiden's Mom (Aug 27, 2014)

Eowyn, what camera do you use?


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

They say you need to expose them to as much as possible - mud being one of them  They are adorable!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

They are so, so adorable!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

gemmagirl said:


> Wait! What breeder are they from?


Malagold. They are from the Ray x Rain breeding ( GCH. Malagold Tanqueray x CH. Malagold's Rain Storm).


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Bentman2 said:


> Your Reagan and Walker are so awesome. I can't imagine having two golden puppies running around. Did you get a volume discount? Tell us about how you able to get your hands on two goldens from the same breeder. Obviously the breeder did not have a home for one of them when you went to pick up Reagan. This is new to a lot of us so tell us what you feel comfortable in telling us. :wavey:


Ha ha! Volume discount! That is funny. Walker was free (plus all expenses paid for the time being) but he goes back to the breeder in a month. Connie is a good friend of mine (in fact Reagan is co-owned with her) and I am just helping out with Walker for a little while. She has a lot of really nice up and coming show prospects right now so didn't mind letting me keep one for awhile.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Melakat said:


> They say you need to expose them to as much as possible - mud being one of them  They are adorable!


Oh believe me these puppies are being well socialized with everything! After the stuff I've done with service dogs I really push that with my puppies.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Aiden's Mom said:


> Eowyn, what camera do you use?


Nikon D3200 with a Tamron 18-270mm lens.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

And pictures! First is Reagan practicing recall (cause they totally come like that all the time, lol). 

Then Reagan looking at me with Walker peeking out behind.

And finally Walker's sweet, sweet face.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

This is dad, Ray (aka, UKC CH. / AKC GCH. Malagold Tanqueray).


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

They bring the biggest smile to my face and make me so very excited for my puppy to come in the New Year. I love seeing the two of them together - just double the cuteness! Dad is a very handsome boy.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

They are so beautiful! I love those squishy faces.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Ha Ha! I totally posted the mud pictures twice! I am tired...


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

BTW, I am NEVER doing littermates again! I am glad I did it this time, because it was an good way to try it without actually making a commitment to two dogs (since Walker goes home in a month). But never again!


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Eowyn said:


> BTW, I am NEVER doing littermates again! I am glad I did it this time, because it was an good way to try it without actually making a commitment to two dogs (since Walker goes home in a month). But never again!


So, what is up with littermates that you don't want to try that again? Is two puppies at one time, too much, or is there another issue? :wavey:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Really enjoying the pictures of Reagan and Walker.
Fantastic pictures of two beautiful little ones.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Bentman2 said:


> So, what is up with littermates that you don't want to try that again? Is two puppies at one time, too much, or is there another issue? :wavey:


They are both really good, easy puppies (which is my lifesaver!). They have a tendency to go in opposite directions when getting into trouble, two puppies are hard to properly pick up at once (you that I am supporting both puppies well). And play escalates (they are just at it all the time so it gets rougher than I am ok with sometimes) so they have to be separated at times. Connie told me to separate them a lot so that they didn't get too dependent on each other and so that they are not constantly at each other (playing hard) and that separation has helped.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Walker. He is so cute!  How am I ever going to give him up?


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Walker exploring the agility tunnel (which the puppies love).


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

I can imagine having two is a lot of work. All we see is the cuteness 

They are adorable though and yes I am sure he is wrapping himself around your heart.

After losing my boy 2 months ago looking at these 2 just melts my heart and brings a big smile to my face every time I see new pics.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

And Walker with Aussie my male.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Reagan (I'm shooting from the other end of the tunnel).


----------



## laurelcrs (Sep 30, 2014)

They are just too cute! Are you a professional photographer by the way? My pictures never really turn out the way I wish they would but yours are amazing!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

laurelcrs said:


> They are just too cute! Are you a professional photographer by the way? My pictures never really turn out the way I wish they would but yours are amazing!


I would like to be, but haven't quite gotten in the water yet. I have been doing photography for 5 years though. Lots and lots of practice, know your camera and how to work it well, and nice equipment does help when you are working with subjects that MOVE!  Oh and don't be afraid to get your butt dirty, I am always squatting/sitting so as I am at the puppies eye level. This is important.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Eowyn said:


> Walker. He is so cute!  How am I ever going to give him up?


 
YEA, you have a real problem there. I would not want to give Walker back either. I have the solution, send him to me. I would love me some Walker.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Bentman2 said:


> YEA, you have a real problem there. I would not want to give Walker back either. I have the solution, send him to me. I would love me some Walker.


Ha Ha! I don't think Connie would approve!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Beyond cute! What brilliant photos 
It must be difficult to know who is who when the are on the move 
Thank you for sharing your two fuzzy delights with us


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Doug said:


> Beyond cute! What brilliant photos
> It must be difficult to know who is who when the are on the move
> Thank you for sharing your two fuzzy delights with us


I haven't had much of a problem telling them apart. Walker is bigger and a slightly lighter gold. Reagan is smaller, slightly darker and has more coat. Their faces are very different too. Walker's face looks like a boy, whereas Reagan has a very feminine face.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Reagan is a l8ttle adorable tankamuffin!


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

This is my favorite thread right now! They are the cutest puppies . I don't know how you'll be able to give up sweet Walker


----------



## Sephie (Oct 15, 2014)

I absolutely love your photos, and I agree with the others... how will you give Walker back?? He's gorgeous and looks a lot like our Kato! (as I found out last night)


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

MaggieandBailey said:


> This is my favorite thread right now! They are the cutest puppies . I don't know how you'll be able to give up sweet Walker


I will. He is going to a great home with Connie. Plus if he works out for the show ring I will see him a fair amount (plus it isn't like I don't visit Connie's place several times a year anyway).


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Bentman2 said:


> YEA, you have a real problem there. I would not want to give Walker back either. I have the solution, send him to me. I would love me some Walker.


Ha! I was going to offer the same solution for this problem too


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Reagan kissing Walker. It's been a hard, hard morning. Phew! I needed at least a few of my pictures to turn out!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Good morning little Reagan and Walker. Those puppy kisses are the best pics yet! Oh my if I lived anywhere near you I would have to come over for a cuddle.

How am I ever going to wait 6 more weeks to get my Golden Pup? Loving this thread !!!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Melakat said:


> Good morning little Reagan and Walker. Those puppy kisses are the best pics yet! Oh my if I lived anywhere near you I would have to come over for a cuddle.
> 
> How am I ever going to wait 6 more weeks to get my Golden Pup? Loving this thread !!!


Here are you flight options.  :

Flights from Vancouver, Canada (YVR) to Cleveland, OH (CLE)
www.google.com/flights
Depart Thu, December 11
Return Tue, December 30
All flights
No nonstops
Multiple airlines Multiple airlines 10h 50m+ from $972
American American 11h 5m+ from $1,016
US Airways US Airways 12h 10m+ from $1,016
Air Canada Air Canada 8h 15m+ from $1,110
Other airlines Other airlines 6h 45m+ from $1,115


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Eowyn said:


> Here are you flight options.  :
> 
> Flights from Vancouver, Canada (YVR) to Cleveland, OH (CLE)
> www.google.com/flights
> ...


Ha ha - I have always wanted to visit Ohio - I could always take a short flight after my Toronto business trip


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Ahhhhhhh!!!!!!!! I cut off her nose! But look at her conformation (and take into account she is on a slight slope). 8 weeks 3 days btw.

This second one I didn't cut off her nose, but she isn't stacked (and it's not taken at her level, it is from a slight above angle).


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh my gosh, all I saw was the prefeed to the post, that said "I cut off her nose!" My heart sank.... thank goodness it was just about a photo.....


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

lhowemt said:


> Oh my gosh, all I saw was the prefeed to the post, that said "I cut off her nose!" My heart sank.... thank goodness it was just about a photo.....


I am so sorry! It flittered through my head that it might get misinterpreted, but I dismissed it since clearly I was talking about the photo (and I did go back and add more text than just the "Ahhh! I cut off her nose" part). Sorry.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Wind Walker soaring! This boy loves sticks.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

She is going to be a gorgeous girl. I just checked out Ma & Pa. What color do you think she will end up being? Lighter Gold with lots of Blonde?


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Melakat said:


> She is going to be a gorgeous girl. I just checked out Ma & Pa. What color do you think she will end up being? Lighter Gold with lots of Blonde?


She will be about the same shade as her sister Summer. What I would consider a "true gold". Scroll down to A "Summer" Spectacular!! on the Malagold home page to see a picture of her (taking a major at the Ann Arbor Kennel Club).


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Eowyn said:


> She will be about the same shade as her sister Summer. What I would consider a "true gold". Scroll down to A "Summer" Spectacular!! on the Malagold home page to see a picture of her (taking a major at the Ann Arbor Kennel Club).


I think even Summer will darken up a smidge though... don't you think?


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Megora said:


> I think even Summer will darken up a smidge though... don't you think?


I do think she will darken a smidgen, but it is as close a guess as I have as to what shade Reagan will be.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Eowyn said:


> I am so sorry! It flittered through my head that it might get misinterpreted, but I dismissed it since clearly I was talking about the photo (and I did go back and add more text than just the "Ahhh! I cut off her nose" part). Sorry.


The joy of using the app, just a tiny preview, LOL!!!!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Well Walker is leaving tomorrow. I was getting overwhelmed with two puppies, and Connie had a friend from Massachusetts who was interested in co-owning him. So tomorrow I take him to Connie's and early Sunday morning he will go to his new home in Massachusetts. I am going to try and talk her into doing obedience with him, he is showing a lot of aptitude for it (I already have him doing heel work which he is excelling at). I am hoping to get a video of him heeling before he leaves, and if I do I will post it here when I have good internet sometime.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

You and Reagan going to miss this little guy. 
He's so adorable and sounds really wonderful with so much potential. 

Looking forward to the video of him. 

Best of luck to little Walker.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Walker during his second heeling training session. Sorry for the picture quality, they are screenshots from he video (that I will post later when I have unlimited internet).

ETA: For some reason the screen shots didn't upload the first time, so I am trying again.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

By By Walker - it was a pleasure to see pics of you and sweet little Reagan every morning to start my day. I hope to see pics of Reagan still.

I look forward to the video.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Melakat said:


> By By Walker - it was a pleasure to see pics of you and sweet little Reagan every morning to start my day. I hope to see pics of Reagan still.
> 
> I look forward to the video.


I will still post plenty of pictures of Reagan! I will probably give her her own thread though.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Walker is doing a wonderful job at heeling - he is a natural at it.

I look forward to the Reagan thread!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Look at that movement!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

This thread has been a delight.  I'm looking forward to Reagan's continued adventures.


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Sad to say bye to Walker, however I'm sure you'll be glad to take a breath. Glad you had the experience and were willing to share the photos.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

I took Walker on his last walk to the beach. I took 214 photos, it's just too bad I have so few to remember his last walk with... :no: :


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Sigh. If only you had taken 215..... THAT might have been enoigh.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

lhowemt said:


> Sigh. If only you had taken 215..... THAT might have been enoigh.


Well, I took 23 of him at the breeder's when I took him home. Is that enough?  Plus of few of the other dogs.


----------



## laurelcrs (Sep 30, 2014)

Gonna miss this thread.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Walker heeling. Please tell me if you can see this or not.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGclNKobxXA

ETA: THIS is why training to heel is my favorite activity with my dogs!


----------



## watergirl (Apr 9, 2014)

I can see it and I LOVE it! What a good boy  This has been a great thread. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Eowyn said:


> Walker heeling. Please tell me if you can see this or not.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGclNKobxXA


I wish mine did that


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Well Walker went to his new home in _Mississippi_ (not Massachusetts, I messed up the state abbreviations, whoops). Cherie ADORES him! 

And Reagan is doing very well without her brother.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Walker - he did such a great job Heeling. I am going to start this with my puppy right away and I hope he will do as well.

I will miss the double cuteness pics they were adorable and I enjoyed them so much.

Reagan you are so sweet we look forward to seeing your adventures and some video too if possible


----------



## laurajoss (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm about to get two pups after Christmas. Do you have any advise since you have done it


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

laurajoss said:


> I'm about to get two pups after Christmas. Do you have any advise since you have done it


I would never get two puppies at once!!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I am dying here. No pictures of EITHER puppy for days!!!!! Help me out, 9 more sleeps to my pup!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

lhowemt said:


> I am dying here. No pictures of EITHER puppy for days!!!!! Help me out, 9 more sleeps to my pup!


Lucky you I am 1 month behind you.

Yes, here with my morning coffee looking for my puppy fix


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

lhowemt said:


> I am dying here. No pictures of EITHER puppy for days!!!!! Help me out, 9 more sleeps to my pup!





Melakat said:


> Lucky you I am 1 month behind you.
> 
> Yes, here with my morning coffee looking for my puppy fix


Lol. Ok, ok. I cave and post a pic or two. I have had tons of internet issues, and only have a hotspot so I can't post anywhere near as many photos as I like (not unless I want to run it out of internet).


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

laurajoss said:


> I'm about to get two pups after Christmas. Do you have any advise since you have done it


Yes I do. DO NOT DO IT! It is a ton of work! I loved it for the 2 weeks I had two puppies, but was relieved when Walker went to his home in Mississippi. You can't do two puppies with excellence and bring both puppies to their full potential.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Reagan after her bath. I set her in the sink after I had wrapped her in the towel so I could change really quick and she was so good and just sat and watched me! I hadn't planned on taking the bath with her but she was getting upset so I just hopped in beside her (with my clothes on, lol) so she would settle down.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

She looks SO confident, I love her! Like she could take on the world before breakfast. I like the bathtub bath idea, I am going to do that (on purpose) and hopefully start baths out on the right foot. With Pearl we played with the hose a lot before taking a bath, but our hoses are off now! Tub it is, fortunately I have a sprayer in one tub too.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

lhowemt said:


> She looks SO confident, I love her! Like she could take on the world before breakfast. I like the bathtub bath idea, I am going to do that (on purpose) and hopefully start baths out on the right foot. With Pearl we played with the hose a lot before taking a bath, but our hoses are off now! Tub it is, fortunately I have a sprayer in one tub too.


Get in the tub with them, and have yummy treats and fun bath toys on hand. Take it slow but make sure it is TONS of fun. I also would recommend not using shampoo the first bath or two (so you can make it shorter and if the puppy decides they are done you don't have to worry about keeping them longer while you get the soap off).


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Ina said:


> Hi All, I am new to this forum.
> I have a two year old female Golden Retriever and I am concern about her weight.
> She weighs little over 75 pounds. Is that healthy?
> Ina


I am very excited! It will also be good swim practice. Will def make it a game and not a real bath. thanks so much


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Ok at Starbucks with good internet! More puppy pictures! These are a little old (evident by the fact that Walker is in them).


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Ahhh she is so sweet after her bath. Great idea about getting in the tub too with treats and not using shampoo for the first few times.

I have not had a Golden puppy in 8.5 years and so I have been watching crate training videos and other training videos. I feel rusty and want to do things right.

Thanks for sharing more pics...they are so very sweet. My pup now has his eyes open and walking around - knowing that we are getting another Golden pup sure is a very bright light in our lives.

When I check in on this thread it just makes my heart sing and brings a smile and now enjoying puppy rearing tips too


----------



## vleffingwell (Jan 12, 2011)

Sounds about right! I had two, something happened and I ended up with a permanent addition, then she is preggers and I want to keep a puppy but I definitely don't want 4 dogs! The breeder said "that is still less than I have!" OMG! LOL! Oh honey.... build me a kennel!!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Walker before he left. Miss this boy!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I love all the pictures - thank you SO much for sharing them! The one of Reagan in the sink makes me melt though.... :smooch:


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

And now pictures of Reagan. She likes trying to climb the slide!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Well my post is weird, somehow the proper quoted post didn't come up. Bizarre.

Great photos!


----------



## laurajoss (Dec 14, 2014)

Such good pictures. I have decided to tell the breeder of the female that I want to hold my deposit on another litter. He told me I could do that before I put a deposit down because he knew I was in a pickle wanting both pups. After many posts and reading up on it, I think it would be best for the pups to wait. My male will come on Jan 1 and the female on the next breeding, which the guy said was usually 11 months between. That, I can do


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

laurajoss said:


> Such good pictures. I have decided to tell the breeder of the female that I want to hold my deposit on another litter. He told me I could do that before I put a deposit down because he knew I was in a pickle wanting both pups. After many posts and reading up on it, I think it would be best for the pups to wait. My male will come on Jan 1 and the female on the next breeding, which the guy said was usually 11 months between. That, I can do


Oh you wise person! May I rise up and call you blessed for your patience even in your zeal? lol!


----------

